# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Routerboaord R52 & Windows Drivers

## trimitsos

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σας!
θέλω σε ένα desktop PC που έχω να βάλω μέσω αντάπτορα μία miniPCI R52 Καρτούλα και να παίξει!


"καρφώνω" την R52 στον αντάπτορα, βάζω σε μία PCI της MB αλλά δεν παίζει με τίποτα!

έχω Βρει drivers του chipset, αλλα πάλι το wifi δεν μου δουλεύει...

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;
χρειάζεται drivers o αντάπτορας; λέω εγω τώρα!

έχω WIN10 x64.

----------


## trimitsos

Κανείς;;;;;

----------


## mikemtb

Μήπως δεν είναι 'πιστοποιημενο' hardware για τα windows10? (ας μιλήσουν με ποιο σιγουριά οι ειδικοί) 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## trimitsos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει το ίδιο σε windows XP.
Να χρησιμοποιήσω miniPCI Καρτούλα για WiFi σύνδεση χρησημοποιώντας τον αντάπτορα MiniPCI to PCI!
και δεν θυμάμαι να είχα αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα...

----------


## trimitsos

ΒΟΥΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, προφανως δεν υποστηριζεται, σε linux οτι εχω δοκιμασει που εχω εναν 4απλο ανταπτορα απο pci σε 4 Χ mini pci παιζουν ολες οι καρτες, εχω και cm9 και ποιο απλες και 2,4 και 5ghz και εχω και 2 εκδοσεις που ειναι 5ghz N dual chain πουθενα δεν ειχα προβλημα. Δεν εχω windows 10 για να δω δυστυχως.
αυτη εχεις? https://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/minipci/radio/R52.html
την ιδια εχω στον laptop.
Και στο laptop οτι εχω βαλει παιζει, αλλα και αυτος linux εχει.
Δυσκολα ζητας θα εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ανταπτορα και τετοια καρτα σε win 10? πολυ χλωμο!

----------


## nkar

Δοκίμασες εδω:
https://www.atheros-drivers.com/
?

----------


## trimitsos

> καλημερα, προφανως δεν υποστηριζεται, σε linux οτι εχω δοκιμασει που εχω εναν 4απλο ανταπτορα απο pci σε 4 Χ mini pci παιζουν ολες οι καρτες, εχω και cm9 και ποιο απλες και 2,4 και 5ghz και εχω και 2 εκδοσεις που ειναι 5ghz N dual chain πουθενα δεν ειχα προβλημα. Δεν εχω windows 10 για να δω δυστυχως.
> αυτη εχεις? https://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/minipci/radio/R52.html
> την ιδια εχω στον laptop.
> Και στο laptop οτι εχω βαλει παιζει, αλλα και αυτος linux εχει.
> Δυσκολα ζητας θα εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ανταπτορα και τετοια καρτα σε win 10? πολυ χλωμο!



Ναι αυτήν έχω. Με λίγα λόγια προτείνεις να αρχίσω να μαθαίνω linux σιγά-σιγά...

----------


## trimitsos

> Δοκίμασες εδω:
> https://www.atheros-drivers.com/
> ?


Ναι και δεν βρήκα Drivers για chipset AR5414.
Μήπως να δοκίμαζα και απο διαφορετικό Chipset τους drivers?

----------


## nkar

Εγω είχα βάλει απο drivers στα xp και είχε παίξει

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Τα Windows 10 το βλέπουν σαν Hardware έστω και Unknown στο Device Manager?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι αυτήν έχω. Με λίγα λόγια προτείνεις να αρχίσω να μαθαίνω linux σιγά-σιγά...


καλημερα, ε καλη ιδεα θα ηταν! αμα δεν ξερεις φυσικα.
δοκιμασες drivers απο αλλη εκδοση win? το εχω κανει σε αλλες συσκευες στην δουλεια και παιζουν πχ με εκτυπωτες.

----------

